# [SOLVED] Phenom ii x4 965 vs FX-6300



## Riley114 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey i already posted about the Phenom ii x4 but now that the new amd cores came out on newegg and im wondering if the FX-6300 would be a better deal since it is only 40$ more.
Newegg.com - AMD FX-6300 Vishera 3.5GHz (4.1GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 95W Six-Core Desktop Processor FD6300WMHKBOX
Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX
Thanks for the info in advance.


----------



## Riley114 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Phenom ii x4 965 vs FX-6300*

And yes i know intel it better in most ways but this is a budget build and i want a good multi-core processor for a reasonable price.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Phenom ii x4 965 vs FX-6300*

AMD FX-6300 vs AMD Phenom II X4 965 (140W, BE)


----------



## Riley114 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Phenom ii x4 965 vs FX-6300*

K well im not very big on processor know how so.... Whats does that link mean?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Phenom ii x4 965 vs FX-6300*

Well, look at the side-by-side specs. For instance, one has 4 cores and one has 6. One runs at 3.4 MHz and the other at 3.5 MHz with a turbo option to 4.1 GHz. If you don't know what a core or a Hertz is or why a cache is important or the difference between a L1, L2 and L3 cache, then Google it. If you just want a general graphical comparison, however, look at the comparison of the benchmarks on the second tab. Here you can see what the FX excels at some things and the 965 is as at others. There is no clear-cut winner overall.

If you just want me to recommend one, however, go with the FX -- it is lower power, with newer tech and larger caches (the extra cores don't matter as much because few apps are optimized for more than four cores anyway).


----------



## Riley114 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Phenom ii x4 965 vs FX-6300*

Alright Thanks, just looking for verification that the 40$ extra will be worth it xD Il go with the FX then Thank you for the info.


----------

